

Hackers Brew Self-Destruct Code to Counter Police Forensics - araneae
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/12/decaf-cofee

======
ErrantX
It was discussed last night too.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=994957>

------
pavel_lishin
"Update: The developers of DECAF have taken issue with Threat Level referring
to them as hackers. “We’re just two developers who support the free flow of
information and privacy,” one of them wrote Threat Level in an anonymous
e-mail. “You could say we’re just average joes.”"

Why would they object to being labeled what they are?

------
HistoryInAction
Sounds like something right out of Shockwave Rider...

